# USB HP psc2410 all-in-one printer

## Dale__

I don't really want to use the HPLIB drivers because they contain binaries, I want to use CUPS, I installed CUPS but I don't see a configuration in "system settings"

this is what I get when I check my USB

```

lsusb

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 058f:6377 Alcor Micro Corp. AU6375 4-LUN card reader

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 046d:c00e Logitech, Inc. M-BJ58/M-BJ69 Optical Wheel Mouse

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

```

any suggestions?

----------

## russK

Right, it does not appear that your printer is showing in the lsusb.  I assume the card reader is like a flash or SD card reader?

So with regards to HPLIP, I would say HP seems to be fairly reasonable and open about the binary plugin, and I don't think the binary plugin is actually needed for your printer, when I read these pages:

http://hplipopensource.com/node/309

http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/plugin.html

I use hplip and I have no complaints, YMMV I guess.

----------

## Dale__

I have my printer/scanner/fax/copier on one of two of the USB2 sockets of the media manager, my mouse is on one of the USB1s

```

lspci -v | grep HCI

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

00:1d.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

00:1d.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

00:1d.3 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

00:1d.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

```

this is what I got after two reboots related to a couple second power outage, and realizing my printer power cord wasn't the whole way plugged in the way, the card reader is a USB2 media manager

```

lsusb

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 058f:6377 Alcor Micro Corp. AU6375 4-LUN card reader

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 005 Device 002: ID 03f0:3611 Hewlett-Packard PSC 2410 PhotoSmart

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 046d:c00e Logitech, Inc. M-BJ58/M-BJ69 Optical Wheel Mouse

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

```

I think I am ready to configure CUPS, I installed it before, I am following

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Printing#Locally_Attached_Printer_.28USB.29

any suggestions really appreciated

----------

## The Doctor

You can use the minimal flag which will just give you the basic hp files for cups to use and not the full hp utility.

----------

## Dale__

I tried configuring my kernel for USB Printer support

```

Device Drivers

     USB Support

```

when I installed CUPS it said I should turn it off because "libusb?, forgot to copy it" would handle it

----------

## Dale__

sorry about that last post, fingers went wild and clicked the enter button before I was done

tried turning on USB Printer Support

```

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

make

```

checked my kernel for USB support, 

```

Drivers

     USB Support

          USB Printer Support

```

I get this

```

emerge --ask cups          

!!! SYNC setting found in make.conf.

    This setting is Deprecated and no longer used.  Please ensure your 'sync-type' and 'sync-uri' are set correctly in /etc/portage/repos.conf/gentoo.conf

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] net-print/cups-2.0.2-r1 

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-print/cups-2.0.2-r1::gentoo

 * cups-2.0.2-source.tar.bz2 SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...        [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/3.18.11-gentoo/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     3.18.11-gentoo

 * Your usb printers will be managed via libusb. In this case, 

 * cups-2.0.2 requires the USB_PRINTER support disabled.

 * Please disable it:

 *     CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=n

 * in /usr/src/linux/.config or

 *     Device Drivers --->

 *         USB support  --->

 *             [ ] USB Printer support

 * Alternatively, just disable the usb useflag for cups (your printer will still work).

```

if I turn it off, and reinstall, I get no printer option in my applications, except print to pdf/ps

any suggestions?

----------

## Dale__

Xsane doesn't recognize the scanner part of the all-in-one

even when I run it as root

guess I don't have the USB2 configured right

the USB2 is on the media manager, but doesn't look that way below

```

lsusb

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 058f:6377 Alcor Micro Corp. AU6375 4-LUN card reader

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 005 Device 002: ID 03f0:3611 Hewlett-Packard PSC 2410 PhotoSmart

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 046d:c00e Logitech, Inc. M-BJ58/M-BJ69 Optical Wheel Mouse

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

```

----------

## The Doctor

I have to use the hp-scan on my HP 4500 to get anything usable.  I would bet the USB2 config is a non-issue here.

----------

## Dale__

thanks, installed the binary, printer works, I think it saw fax-disabled,

xsane doesn't find the scanner

hp-scan gives me the following

```

hp-scan

HP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 3.14.10)

Scan Utility ver. 2.2

Copyright (c) 2001-13 Hewlett-Packard Development Company, LP

This software comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.

This is free software, and you are welcome to distribute it

under certain conditions. See COPYING file for more details.

Using device: hpaio:/usb/psc_2400_series?serial=MY3B3G21SR6T

warning: No destinations specified. Adding 'file' destination by default.

error: Scanning disabled in build. Exiting

```

I'm using

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/HPLIP#Binary_plugins

it says

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Scanners
> 
> Overall, scanners should just work and will be detected with XSane etc.
> ...

 

any suggestions on how to do the build for hplip to get the scanner, I reinstalled xsane and cups after hplip if that matters

----------

## Dale__

following

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/HPLIP#SANE.2FXSANE_Not_Finding_HPAIO_Scanner.3F

I tried adding the "hp" USE flag to /etc/portage/make.conf

I also added

```

SANE_BACKENDS="hp"

```

emerged HPLIB and Xsane again, ran hp-setup again,

same error with hp-scan (scanner disabled in build)

same error in Xsane (no devices available)

ran hp-plugin, then hp-setup, same errors with hp-scan and Xsane

maybe I need a new printer, would really like a B&W laser again, toner lasts a lot longer than ink and is much less expensive

any suggestions?

----------

